# Post htf cookbooks



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Looking for recommendations of cookbooks that would help me use my preps if I needed to.

Has anyone used this one?

http://www.amazon.com/The-Preppers-Cookbook-Nutritious-Life-Saving/dp/1612431291


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a collection of wartime cookbooks and vintage camping cookbooks.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Grimm said:


> I have a collection of wartime cookbooks and vintage camping cookbooks.


Oh, Grimm, great idea! I have also looked at depression era cookbooks. Any favorites?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Google (er whatever) war time recipes an depression recipes, ya can get lots a em fer free.

Plus, many a yer day ta day recipes can be used to. Best thin ta do be experiment with em now.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

21601mom said:


> Oh, Grimm, great idea! I have also looked at depression era cookbooks. Any favorites?


Its not a cookbook persay but has some great ideas and info, "Wartime Kitchen and Garden"

If you do a search on ebay or book site for wartime kitchen or victory cookbook there are lots of reprints and antiques.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Check here: www.spamrecipes.net


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Over the years I've managed to collect a wide range of old recipe books, some handwritten, some put together by local garden/cooking groups etc. This is where I find the most valuable information, people doing things just like grandma used to. I also look for collections of folklore that include recipes. A lot of the handwritten ones have hundreds of newspaper cuttings through them, really interesting reading and I've learnt a lot from them. I get them from auctions, ebay, second hand stores etc. Of especial value are recipes that predate packaged and processed foods.
My biggest handwritten collection I have was put together by a woman who worked for an electric company when electric stoves were first introduced to Australia, she ran "Electric Cooking Classes" "The CLEAN way to cook." lol. I was at the local rubbish tip and this womans' husband was just about to throw all her recipes out, I asked if I could have them and he just shrugged and said he didn't need her 'rubbish' anymore. Made me so sad to see her whole life about to be thrown away.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

SPAM, LOL, LOL! I am stationed in Pearl Harbor and SPAM is sold at Mcdonalds on a biscuit as a breakfast sandwich! It is on almost every menu here!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

One of my favorite old cook books is the "Orange Judd Cook Book 1914 edition". I think the one in the link is 1914.

http://archive.org/details/orangejuddcookbo00goes

I dont know how it would work out for your preps but it has the old ways of preparing and preserving foods. Things that would be worth knowing Post SHTF.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

My favorite is Pantry Cooking by Robins. We just used the Internet to search for bean or rice recipes & started trying the ones with high ratings that sounded good. It's important to add the foods & recipes into your diet now, it helps you rotate your food, save money, & prevent GI distress when storage food is all you have to eat.

I also have found some good recipes in Meal in a Jar type books. Try a new recipe every week until you have 20 different lunch or dinner meals. 

Mary Bells books are the best I've found on using your dehydrated foods.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

DO NOT buy this one:
The Prepper's Cookbook: 300 Recipes to Turn Your Emergency Food into Nutritious, Delicious, Life-Saving Meals 
I was SOOO disappointed in this book. 'Not for my preps' recipes should be the title.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I did some basic searching and found this site with lots of old recipe books.

http://digital.lib.msu.edu/projects/cookbooks/html/browse.html


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

I would recommend "The Chicago Daily News Cook Book". The one I have is copyrighted in 1930. This was right after the start of the great depression and the recipes in it weren't created in a lab somewhere with no consideration on the cost or availability of the ingredients. In the introduction it states that the readers of the newspaper submitted over 20,000 recipes in a contest so these are creations of ordinary households. They were hand selected based on factors such as taste, ease of preparation, cost, etc.,. Most of the recipes in the book use basic ingredients and the foods are made from scratch. It even gives ideas on how to take leftovers from previous meals and use them in new meals to reduce waste and provide variety. Just about any depression era cookbook would be worth looking into. I was amazed at how much you could do with staple ingredients when I first read this book.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a copy of Just in Case : A Manual of Home Preparedness by Barbara G. Salsbury (1975, Hardcover). ISBN-10: 0884942805

At 268 pages it covers a wide number of subjects, but includes how to prepare meals from the basic four - wheat, milk, salt and honey.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Elinor0987 said:


> I would recommend "The Chicago Daily News Cook Book". The one I have is copyrighted in 1930. This was right after the start of the great depression and the recipes in it weren't created in a lab somewhere with no consideration on the cost or availability of the ingredients. In the introduction it states that the readers of the newspaper submitted over 20,000 recipes in a contest so these are creations of ordinary households. They were hand selected based on factors such as taste, ease of preparation, cost, etc.,. Most of the recipes in the book use basic ingredients and the foods are made from scratch. It even gives ideas on how to take leftovers from previous meals and use them in new meals to reduce waste and provide variety. Just about any depression era cookbook would be worth looking into. I was amazed at how much you could do with staple ingredients when I first read this book.


http://www.alibris.com/The-Chicago-Daily-News-cook-book-Edith-G-Shuck/book/1046282

Thanks; it's ordered and I am so excited!!! It's gotta be better than the other one..we know which one I speak of...


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

JayJay said:


> http://www.alibris.com/The-Chicago-Daily-News-cook-book-Edith-G-Shuck/book/1046282
> 
> Thanks; it's ordered and I am so excited!!! It's gotta be better than the other one..we know which one I speak of...


I hope you like the book and get lots of usage out of it. When I first started buying cookbooks for prepping a few years ago, I intentionally bought older cookbooks that used simple ingredients. Some of the newer cookbooks will be completely useless because the recipes call for a can of this or a box of that (pre made foods) and those won't be available to most people after shtf. Without a doubt the great depression brought about very harsh conditions for everyday life and resources were scarce. That's the same conditions that we will be living in this time around but it will be a lot worse. Cookbooks from that time are good because it allows you to make something from practically nothing.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

JayJay said:


> DO NOT buy this one:
> The Prepper's Cookbook: 300 Recipes to Turn Your Emergency Food into Nutritious, Delicious, Life-Saving Meals
> I was SOOO disappointed in this book. 'Not for my preps' recipes should be the title.


What do you dislike about this book? It has been in my amazon wish list for a while, and I keep putting it off..I worry that she relies too much on honeyville type products, which I have not yet started buying. I like her blog and youtube videos though..


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Elinor...I wager some of the name brand companies pay a lot to those in the lab thinking up variations of the _SAME_ recipe to get us to buy their name brand products.
My friend says if it has more than 5 ingredients, I don't make it--not me.
But I like it simple and do NOT wanta go to get something I may use once in 5 years.vract:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

ksmama10 said:


> What do you dislike about this book? It has been in my amazon wish list for a while, and I keep putting it off..I worry that she relies too much on honeyville type products, which I have not yet started buying. I like her blog and youtube videos though..


Most of the recipes I already have from ask.com, which I use so often when searching for recipes or answers to substitutes, etc..
Most of the recipes ARE NOT prep items.
I expected recipes that incorporated lots of my stores...NOT.

Oh, what really ticks me is I will be in sustain gear, like simple meals to save fuel (whatever that may be for the individual) and many are just too fuel intensive...like cook for 20 minutes, add blah-blah, and cook an additional 25??
I don't think so!!! 

Hey, I stopped reading after breakfast and lunch meals; send postage and you can have it for free. I'm that kinda girl!!:dunno:
The first parts of the book, if you follow any prep site, you already know; trust me.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

JayJay said:


> Most of the recipes I already have from ask.com, which I use so often when searching for recipes or answers to substitutes, etc..
> Most of the recipes ARE NOT prep items.
> I expected recipes that incorporated lots of my stores...NOT.
> 
> ...


I'll pm you..I was waiting to allow some library in my state to buy the book so I could preview it via interlibrary loan. I've saved tons of money doing that. Dh says we are probably the reason Borders went out of business...


----------

